# MechaniCon 2014, October 24-26 in Oaks, PA



## MechBoyz

We have been very busy lining up the details for this year's event. As of last night, we have all the major pieces set in place and can share the news with you!

*MechaniCon 2014 - October 24th through the 26th*
themechanicon.com
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Mechanicon-2014/139581129046

This year we are moving back to the Philly suburbs and are excited to have a new venue that we are working with.

Greater Philadelphia Expo Center at Oaks
100 Station Avenue
Oaks, PA 19456
(484) 754-3976
phillyexpocenter.com‎

The Expo Center has a couple hotels nearby and shuttle service will be available. The Hilton Garden Inn and the Homewood Suites are very convenient. There are many local attractions that you can check out as well.

http://www.hgivalleyforge.com/
http://www.homewoodsuitesvalleyforge.com/

This will be the sixth year of our convention and we are having some exciting new things going on. MechaniCon will still be the destination for hobby and game enthusiasts that is made possible by the coordination of many excellent clubs.

Tickets will go on sale March 1st.

EVENTS:

There will be a Warhammer 40,000 Escalation Tournament on Friday. Get a chance to bring out the big toys in a 3 round slugfest!

The Battlefleet Gothic Grand Tournament will return on Friday. Do you have what it takes to battle amongst the stars?

The Warhammer 40,000 Grand Tournament will still be the main event taking place on Saturday and Sunday. True to the original GT's, we host a hobby style event for those who love all aspects of the game.

There will be multiple X-Wing Miniatures Game events all weekend long. Whether you are looking for tournament gaming or scenarios, bring your ships and defeat the enemy!

Small scale Warhammer 40,000 events will be offered by the Berks-PA Gaming Club. Great for beginners or those who prefer a lighter version of the game.

The folks at the Colonial GT will offer some Warhammer Fantasy Battle action. Wizards, Dragons, Cannon-Fodder... All will serve the mighty generals of the Old World.

We have some great new additions coming and the full details will be out by the time tickets go on sale.

Vendors and Demos will be returning. You will find lots of great stuff to see from full on hobby shops to small local manufacturers as well as informative demos. Plan some time in your weekend to pay them a visit.

The Chris Bledsoe Memorial fundraiser for the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society is back. This year we will be offering loads of great Raffle prizes.

Food and Beer concessions will be available as well as a seating area to enjoy them.

Space is available for events, campaigns, demos or whatever else you may be interested in running at our convention. Drop a line to get in touch about volunteering for the convention!


----------



## MechBoyz

Warhammer Fantasy Battle players take note - The Brawl in the Fall is coming! Find a partner and ready your forces for war!

This year, the folks from the Colonial GT will be running a two player team event at MechaniCon 2014. Information can be found on our website here:

http://www.themechanicon.com/1/rules-info/brawl-in-the-fall-whfb-teams/


----------



## MechBoyz

Tickets for this year's event will go on sale tomorrow night for MechaniCon 2014!

The Main Events for this year:

The MechaniCon Grand Tournament - 40K Singles
The Brawl in the Fall - WHFB Teams
Apocalypse Mega Battle - 40K event

Also lined up:

X-Wing Miniatures events
Electric Football tournament - yes, the old school tabletop version!

Manufacturer demos by:

Tectonic Craft Studios﻿
On The Lamb Games﻿
Gangfight Game Studio - Mechadrome!

Vending by:

The Warstore

Tickets will be available at the MechaniCon website at:

http://www.themechanicon.com/1/


----------

